# Introducing, the one and only, Sasha!



## kgarver (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to the forum.  My boyfriend wasactually looking up information about rabbits for me and he stumbledupon this forum and signed up so that he could search the archives. SoI logged on soon after and saw all the cute pictures and greatinformation and decided to share too. 

My rabbit's name is Sasha Thumper, but we call him Sasha, Sashi, orSashi-Bear for short. I got him 2 years ago and orginally we thought hewas a girl but one day he was running around and I saw two littledangling "things" in the back and that was that LOL. So he's all mannow and proud 

His favorite things to do are digging blankets, binkying, and runningreally fast to try and impress me. He'll run SUPER fast and then stopright infront of me with a look on his face like "you like that don'tyou, mom"  Hopefully you'll get to know him better andhe'll get to know yall and you're rabbits better with time. I love thewarm energy of this forum! 

laying in one of his favorite positions...we call it the "butt toot" position:






sleeping smooshed against his cage:





as you can see smooshing against the cage is his thing:




_
not that camera thingie again
_





his new cage:




_
you'll never catch me haha!_





great picture of his coloring, when i first got him he was mostlybrownish tan and now he's getting more smokey grey on his lower half:


----------



## kgarver (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh and I forgot to add Sasha's brother,Dunkin...He's a parakeet that I've had since 7th grade! (I'm 24 nowhehe) He's a grumpy little thing but he's the best:


----------



## Boobear (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh, he is super cute. Sounds like he is spoiledrotten. :bunnydance:All bunnies should be rotten. Thanks for sharing him with us. 



Rebecca


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 5, 2005)

what a darling!

love the "butt Toot" pic.

Welcome,

Nicole


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh, she's gorgeous. Careful of bunnynappers! Love the funny ways she sleeps. Welcome!


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 5, 2005)

AWWWW he is sooooo cute!

I think he kind of looks like my boy!


----------



## kgarver (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks for the welcome and comments everyone!Sasha is sitting here staring at me type so he must know he's beingtalked about lol. 

+++++

@jordiwes.....i think any bunnynappers would gladly send him right back, LOL, he's a handful! 

@nose-twitch....I think he does too  Your boy is so cute!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 5, 2005)

Welcome kgarver! :wave:

I would never try to take Sasha from you. :angel:

With feet that big, not surprising he's fast. I love the first picture.He's gorgeous. We've had a lot of people that have been hit by the"Gender Fairy" as some call it.

:magicwand:

Dunkin is a sight to behold. :inlove: How could he be so grumpy when he looks so good?? 

I read once that rabbits know that they're really fast and they thinkthat they're really cool for it. Judging by the look that Tucker givesme when he's speeding, and reading your note about Sasha, I tend tothink it's true. 

I'm glad you and your boyfriend found us.

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow how long do parrots usually live?

I like your bunny, he is very cute.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 6, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *

I would never try to take Sasha from you. :angel:

-Carolyn

:shock2:Yeah right. Don't you believe that Kgarver. Carolyn has a bunny nap list 3 miles long. 

:nonono:Shame on you Carolyn, wings and halo my behind more like a set of horns and a pitchfork.

Tina


----------



## kgarver (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn  Tucker is so cute! I bet heand Sasha would race each other for fun. They both look like they havesimilar personalities as far as attitude goes. I showed my boyfriendthe picture of you holding Cali and he was like "wow! i didn't knowthey make em that size" LOL. She's beautiful 

and I've been meaning to tell you that ummmm I...*cough, cough* Imean..._SASHA, yeah, um Sasha _has had his eye on your Fauna. He'dloooooooooooove to have a new roommate:inlove: hee hee! 

Also, you would think Dunkin would be a cheerful, chirpylittle thing but no, he squawks and acts like he's going to bite whenyou try to feed him and clean his cage LOL. He's funny! He's like agrumpy old man. But once he's outside of his cage he'll sit on yourshoulder and nibble your ear. He's got a sensitive side too. 


+++++++++

AnnaS...I've read that they usually live 5-7 years but I think Dunkinis going to break a record or something LOL. He's been through somecrazy things. One year for Christmas I was taking him over to my dad'shouse and I had him outside of his carrier. i told my brother to holdhim while I got his cage out and my brother sat him on top of the car:foreheadsmack: Of course he jumped off and on to the ground and out ofnowhere a rotweiler (sp?) puppy ran from across the street and scoopedDunkin into his mouth. I was horrified as this dog ran aroundwith Dunkin in his mouth like a toy. But luckily his owner called himand the dog dropped Dunkin and ran home. Dunkin was a little wet fromthe slobber but he was fine. No cuts or anything. He's my littlemiracle birdie


----------



## kgarver (Dec 6, 2005)

LOL, dajeti2, she didn't fool me one bit. I'veseen her pushing up on a quite few rabbits in other posts. I'm tellin'ya...two days with Sasha and she'd be sending him right back! (and shecan send Fauna right with him :bunnydance


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 6, 2005)

:highfive:So glad she didn't fool you.

Sasha is adorable. Give him some extra love for me.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

kgarver wrote:


> LOL, dajeti2, she didn't fool me one bit. I've seen her pushingup on a quite few rabbits in other posts. I'm tellin' ya...two dayswith Sasha and she'd be sending him right back! (and she can send Faunaright with him :bunnydance




Hey! 

I only want what's best for the rabbits!

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 6, 2005)

:disgust:Suuuuuure. As long as every rabbit comes to your house.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

Okay, I'm just reading your other note because IKNEW, rather, I FELT that you were saying something not quite rightabout me with Tina and I responded to that one first.

Shasha is More than Welcome to Come and Live amongst her Royalty inTucker Town. As with treasures, they don't need to search, they arefound where they are.

:treasure:

This is her Kingdom and she will warmly welcome Sasha in to live Happily Ever After.

I haven't weighed Cali lately, but she's probably about 17-18 lbs.She'll continue to grow (slowly) for another 2-3 years. She's just likeBaby Hughy. She thinks she's just a baby, weighing 1.5 lbs. When she'sscared, she'll run right to me. I can't eat Spoon Size Shredded Wheaton a chair because she'll jump on my lap. :shock: She's not as small asshe thinks!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> As long as every rabbit comes to your house.
> 
> Tina





You Said It!

-Carolyn


----------



## kgarver (Dec 6, 2005)

Sasha just told me that the only way he'll cometo Tucker Town is if he can bring his mom, dad, and Dunkin to stay totherwise all bets are off. 

As for Cali, I can't believe she is going to get bigger. That'samazing! I was unaware of this breed of rabbit until I came to thisforum so it's cool to see  My friend adopted a cat from the shelterand his previous owners over fed him and fed him human food and heweighs about 16-17 pounds. He scared the mess out of me when I firstsaw him but he's so sweet and he's a scaredy cat which makes it sofunny. Have you ever had anyone scared of her because of her size??

On another note, I just heated up some leftovers ( a porkchop andmashed potatoes) and as soon as I came and sat down, Sasha looked up atme and licked his lips TWICE as if he was going to get some. He ishilarious!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi kgarver,

Sasha is adorable. 

Carolyn, did you notice kgarver's location???

:elvis:

I'm Elvis' illegitimate daughter (according to Carolyn). 

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> Carolyn, did you notice kgarver's location???
> 
> :elvis:
> 
> ...




I didn't until just now! :faint: 

My New Best Friend: kgarver 

* * * * *

It's true that Laura's Elvis' illegitimate daughter. See for yourself!






-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh, God! You still have THAT???!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

:sunshine:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm the one who should be smiling! I'm close enough to bunnynap Sasha!





Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

She'll never trust you to get close enough to Sasha. :no:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 6, 2005)

Southern girls stick together. Maybe I can just borrow him.

Laura


----------



## Lissa (Dec 6, 2005)

Check out those *CURVES*!

*whistles*


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 6, 2005)

Sasha is one stunning looking bunny - very handsome!

I love Dunkin - we have 2 parakeets (call them budgies in the UK) andthe eldest one is going on 11 years. We had one that lived to be 13.

Welcome to the Forum, and post as many pics as you like 

Jan


----------



## kgarver (Dec 6, 2005)

LOL you all are too much! That picture of Laura morphing into Elvis is hiliarious 

@LuvaBun...I hope Dunkin lives to be 13...that is amazing! and did you say pics, hehe...coming right up!

(Keep in mind he has already had his treats for the day)
_
*sniff sniff* hehe she left the raisin box on the floor. SCORE!_




_
hey! this box is empty *sulk_s*





_uhhh please give me a raisin?? 
_




_
maybe this cute pose will work?_





_maybe if i rub her feet?_





_ah well, i'll always have my best friend, the elliptical machine 
_


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

For Dunkin:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 6, 2005)

I love this "I'm cute, feed me" look. What a little darlin'.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow! How'd you train him to not chew cords? He looks completely disinterested.

Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 6, 2005)

Yea what's your secret? 

Tina


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 6, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Check out those *CURVES*!
> 
> *whistles*




:rofl:

I have to say, that is one adorable little pose!


----------



## kgarver (Dec 6, 2005)

It's funny because he's just never had aninterest in cords at all. He'll sniff them and mark them but he hasnever chewed on one. I always watch him closely and he never goes forthem. It's weird!

He's all about paper, lol. He'll tear up my homework in a minute if left unattended.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 6, 2005)

I need Sasha to come to my house for a visit. Maybe he'll rub off on my munchers.

Tina


----------



## kgarver (Dec 7, 2005)

well since i've decided to get Sasha neuteredsoon, of course I'm already looking for a potential sister for him,lol. i know it won't be a while before i can actually get one but it'sstill nice to look. i want a holland and it just so happens there is alady who raises, shows, and often sells some of them near me. think icould talk the boyfriend into getting one of these beauties for me??hehe. i'm hoping when i'm ready to get one that she'll have some withsimilar markings. they're gorgeous!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 7, 2005)

Babies! I love hollands! I love the one on topespecially. We were really lucky when we got Jordi, they gave her to usfor free cause she had a mark on her eye!


----------



## kgarver (Dec 7, 2005)

wow for free just for a mark?? how lucky! Jordi is so CUTE!!! (as is Wesley )


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 7, 2005)

kgarver- do you know what breed Sasha is? Wondering cause my Sully looks exactly like him, only a different colour.


----------



## kgarver (Dec 7, 2005)

Nicky Snow - I have no clue what Sasha is.:? I got him from a pet store when i knew nothing aboutrabbits and they didn't tell me (probably because they didn't knoweither)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 7, 2005)

*kgarver wrote: *


> there is a lady who raises, shows, and often sells some of them near me.


Is her name Betty by chance? 

Laura


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 7, 2005)

They are adorable.

I love this little. Has almost the same markings as my Hopi.







I love Hollands and am getting another little doe this spring.

I really hope you can talk the boyfriend into getting Sasha a girlfriend.

Tina


----------



## kgarver (Dec 7, 2005)

*Her name is Rebecca. 

Laura wrote: *


> *kgarverwrote: *
> 
> 
> > there is a lady who raises, shows, and often sellssome of them near me.
> ...


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 7, 2005)

*kgarver wrote:*


> Nicky Snow - I have no clue what Sasha is. :? Igot him from a pet store when i knew nothing about rabbits and theydidn't tell me (probably because they didn't know either)


oh, maybe Pamnock might be able to tell us, i just don't have as good pics of Sullivan.


----------



## kgarver (Dec 7, 2005)

I sent pamnock a PM asking her to stop by the thread, so maybe she can let us know :bunnydance:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 7, 2005)

Awesome thank you!


----------



## pamnock (Dec 8, 2005)

Sasha himself may actually be a HollandLop. In some cases, their ears do not drop, but stayerect. His color, (tortoise) is very common in the Hollands.



Pam


----------



## ariel (Dec 8, 2005)

How'd I miss this???

Gorgeous looking buns!!!!


----------



## kgarver (Dec 8, 2005)

*Okay this is interesting because when i firstgot him his right ear was down and the left was up. That was the reasonI picked him out. He could lift the right ear up a little if he wantedbut it stayed down for a few months and then eventually both were erectall the time.

thanks for the info Pam 

pamnock wrote: *


> Sasha himself may actually bea Holland Lop. In some cases, their ears do not drop, butstay erect. His color, (tortoise) is very common in theHollands.
> 
> 
> 
> Pam


----------



## kgarver (Dec 10, 2005)

i love when he cleans his feet.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 10, 2005)

Any type of Holland Lop - mixed or purebred, is best placed in Tucker Town.

That's just Fact.

-Carolyn


----------



## kgarver (Dec 11, 2005)

LOL, that's a_ fact _huh??  

I got a little carried away with pictures this morning but Sasha was actually sitting still and *gasp* POSING for me. 
_
"I see you Carolyn..."_

























LOL, I caught him with his mouth open...looks like he saw a ghost




_
"I'm too sexy for my furrrrrr"_















:inlove:




_
"okay, I've had enough"
_





_"okay jsut one more, but make it quick!"
_


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 12, 2005)

"BabyFace...

"








"You've got the cutest little Baby Face...."


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 12, 2005)

I love when they spread their toes out. Such a little cutie-pie!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Dec 12, 2005)

Sasha is such a gorgeous little cuteypie. I love the bunny smoosh and the ones where he's lettingto rub under his chin - he looks like a bunny with loads of love togive.


----------



## kgarver (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks everyone!

i'm really proud of Sasha...he's been so tolerant of picture takinglately. It must be the Christmas season rubbing off on him or somethinglol. :bunnydance:

Me and the boyfriend went to home depot last night and bought some morecable ties so I was able to add on to Sasha's cage. I'll take some picsonce I have it fully finished and decorated. It's so cute!


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh oh, he's So cute in his little model pictures!! I love his little face.

_________
Nadia


----------



## kgarver (Dec 20, 2005)

after having my camera for over 2 years ifinally realized i could increase the shutter speed, lol. well it makescapturing Sasha's quirks much easier w/ little to no blur. :bunnydance:

More pictures!

_what's on tv tonight, mom?? _





_now you see me...._




_
now you don't! _(too bad he didn't realize his big butt was sticking out lol)_
_




_
wanna come play in my cage? there's plenty of hay and toys to go around!
_





_doing what i do best...being incredibly cute to mask my deviance!_


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 20, 2005)

:great:Great pictures! I love the one of Sasha watching TV.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 20, 2005)

Sasha is such a lovely boy, and he always looks as if finds everything so interesting

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 20, 2005)

Aww I cant believe I have missed this thread!Sasha has the same colourings as my rabbit, Bonnie, who died about 2yrs ago. Its a really nice colour isnt it 

http://www.equinutz.co.uk/rabbits/index.html

Click on the pictures to make them bigger. The other rabbit is her sister Mollie who died recently this year.


----------



## kgarver (Dec 21, 2005)

thanks slavetoabunny &amp; Luvabun  

Linz - Bonnie and Sasha do have very similar coloring. I think she'sthe first rabbit I've seen who looks extremely similar to my Sasha. I'msorry to hear about Mollie and Bonnie.  They both looked like greatbuns!


----------



## kgarver (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope everyone is enjoying the holidays  Can you believe it's almost 2006??

Here he is with a sleigh full of presents that I made in 10th grade






He decided to help me wrap gifts lol






****

I took Sasha's cuddle cup out a few weeks ago to wash it and with theholidays and all I forgot to put it back in his cage. So today after Ifinally remembered, I put it back in his cage and he is soooooooooooooohappy! I put it back a few hours ago and he hasn't stopped sitting init since. He's laying in it right now snuggled up and falling asleep. Ipromised him to never take it away for that long again, lol.


----------

